# 2. Bildschirm unscharf



## zögge (23. März 2005)

Hallo miteinander.

Habe wieder einmal ein Problemchen.

Ich habe mir 2 "Acer AL1913" gekauft und lasse die nun im MultiScreen Modus laufen. Meine Grafikkarte ist eine "ATI Radeon 9200 Series (256MB)". Sie besitzt einen digitalen Ausgang so wie einen VGA Ausgang. Die Bildschirme besitzen nur einen VGA Eingang. Ich habe noch ein Adapter von digital auf VGA gekauft und diesen an den VGA Ausgang geschraubt. Nun läuft der eine Bildschirm direkt über den VGA Ausgang und der andere über den digital Ausgang.
Mit der Windows- und ATI Einstellungen gibt es ebenfalls keine Probleme, funktioniert alles so, wie es sollte.

Nun ist allerdings das Bild des einen Bildschirm (welcher das Signal vom digital Ausgang erhält) sehr unscharf und es besteht keine Möglichkeit dies über die oben genannten Einstellungen zu verbessern, auch am Bildschirm selber kann man dies nicht beheben. Es kommt mir vor als ob es von der Signalübertragung her kommt, dass es nicht besser Dargestellt werden kann. Eigentlich sollte das Signal von dem digitalen Anschluss her doch besser Dargestellt werden als das VGA Signal oder irre ich mich hier ?
Der Bildschirm welcher am VGA Anschluss angeschlossen ist, erhalte ich ein 1A Bild.

Kennt jemand das Problem oder kann sogar Abhilfe verschaffen? Wäre echt genial. 

Liebe Grüsse

zögge


----------



## fluessig (24. März 2005)

zögge hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eigentlich sollte das Signal von dem digitalen Anschluss her doch besser Dargestellt werden als das VGA Signal oder irre ich mich hier ?



Ja, aber nur, wenn der Monitor auch über einen DVI Stecker verfügt. So wird der Adapter zum Qualitätsflaschenhals. Wenn du mit manuellen Einstellungen am Monitor nichts erreichen kannst (a bisserl mit Phase rumspielen), dann kannst du nur versuchen einen anderen Adapter oder eine andere Grafikkarte zu besorgen.


----------



## herbie01 (25. März 2005)

Hi,



			
				zögge hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe noch ein Adapter von digital auf VGA gekauft und diesen an den VGA Ausgang geschraubt.
> (...) Eigentlich sollte das Signal von dem digitalen Anschluss her doch besser Dargestellt werden als das VGA Signal oder irre ich mich hier ?
> 
> zögge


 
 ich hatte auch vor kurzem ein Problem mit meinem digitalen Ausgang (siehe dort), und beim Rumprobieren, sowie dem Studium der Pin-Belegung eines DVI-Steckers bin ich zu folgender Einschätzung gekommen (Achtung, nicht wissenschaftlich verbrieft!)

 Mein digitaler Ausgang funktionierte mit Adapter und analogem Bildschirm, nicht aber als DVI angeschlossen. Der digitale Ausgang hat sich letztendlich als defekt herausgestellt. Auf dem DVI-Stecker sind neben den digitalen Signalen auch analoge drauf. Ich gehe nun davon aus, dass durch den Adapter nur der analoge Teil des Signals abgegriffen wird, Du also KEINEN digital angeschlossenen Bildschirm hast. Wie sollte er auch, der Bildschirm kann ja nur VGA. Und das kleine Adapterchen rechnet (so meine ich) keine digitalen in analoge Signale um.

 Du hast also keine bessere Qualität. Schlechter sollte sie allerdings auch nicht sein. Stimmen denn die Auflösungen? Hast Du den schlecht aussehenden Monitor mal am anderen Anschluss gehabt und sieht er dort gut aus (entsprechend mit der richtigen Auflösung)?

  Grüße,
  herbie01

  .


----------

